# Trying for baby...how early can I test



## hyper-Suze (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all, 

I figured here maybe the best place to ask this question as there maybe some mums who have had to plan their pregnancy like myself(its took 2 years for 'better' control, still HBA of 8% but better than 10.7!!!)

Once given the all clear and you have had the fun part of practicing, how long is it till you've tested and should I test with a supermarkets own cheapy or a well known brand!!!!

I want a family so bad, as does my o/h and I would hate for my control in the very early days to ruin the chances of a healthy developing baby/foetus/zygote?????

I am currently taking folic acid at the higher level and worked out my fertile days to maximise conception but 'hate' the waiting game and its only been since Thurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 26, 2011)

We found that the brands detected earlier then the generic cheapies.


----------



## rachelha (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello
I got pregnancy and ovulation test strips off eBay, much cheaper, and you can still get the high sensitivity ones, just make are you read carefully what you are buying.  I found the ttc period v frustrating, being so careful with my blood sugars when I was not even pregnant was tough, and I got v excited a couple of times, by symptom spotting too much.  It took us 6 months to get the BFP.  I think I first got a v faint positive result the day my period was due.

I hope you get that little line that means so much on the test v soon.


----------



## Lilies (Jun 27, 2011)

We tried for 6 months then got advice from family planning clinic....take ur temperature every morning before u get out of bed, when it rises u are fertile.... Mine rose, did the deed, two days later it Rose again, did the deed again...... And bingo a healthy pairvwere waiting for me atbmy first scan at 18 weeks!!! They are now 17....
So I don't think u need the strips, good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## WannaBump (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, I used first response pregnancy tests. Always found them really reliable. The best time to do is a test is when you have your first wee in the morning. The pregnancy hormone is stronger or higher then, I did my test at 4 in the morning!! It was positive, I didnt go back to sleep afterwards!! Good luck!!x


----------



## Mark T (Jun 27, 2011)

Lilies said:


> We tried for 6 months then got advice from family planning clinic....


We have been married for 8 years and our little boy is 2 years old, and that wasn't through lack of trying.

My wife was using Ovusoft software (there was a web forum for it, but apparently these days they are a bit sycophantic) to track her cycles and was doing the monitoring that Lilies is suggesting plus a bit more on top   There are a few helpful web forums out there as well - if anyone wants a link posted I can get my wife to send me them.  Mind you, I'm not allowed to actually read those forums  

Hopefully you will get the positive response you want quickly (I won't say good luck because after 5 years of people saying "good luck" or "relax" it got a tad annoying).


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 27, 2011)

Lilies said:


> We tried for 6 months then got advice from family planning clinic....take ur temperature every morning before u get out of bed, when it rises u are fertile.... Mine rose, did the deed, two days later it Rose again, did the deed again...... And bingo a healthy pairvwere waiting for me atbmy first scan at 18 weeks!!! They are now 17....
> So I don't think u need the strips, good luck and keep us posted xx



Thanks Lilies! That sounds interesting and would deffo try it but I only have a forehead thermometer and i would imagine for spotting the temp increase would need a digital one to be accurate? I thought everywomans temperature also goes up when due on a period too so couldn't that be misleading? Although, if it means practicing...I won't complain!!!

I have also had a discrepancy in the window of how long I am fertile for, I have read its 4 days and someone has now told me it is for 2 days?

and wow 'MarkT' I have to say yours and your wifes determination and patience paid off! that is quite inspiring, I'm sure you treasure your little boy so much, as does any parent but as they say, good things come to those who wait! I know that no-body wants to wait and certainly after each couple make the decision about a family it is wanted immediately, I just hope and wish it does happen soon, we've been together 8years and both turned 30 last month and I suppose if it takes us a long time, I'll be annoyed with myself that we hadn't started trying a few years back. Time will soon start ticking against me!!!!!

although, after 12years of trying to 'not get pregnant' the shift in thinking that way certainly is weird!!!!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 28, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks Lilies! That sounds interesting and would deffo try it but I only have a forehead thermometer and i would imagine for spotting the temp increase would need a digital one to be accurate? I thought everywomans temperature also goes up when due on a period too so couldn't that be misleading? Although, if it means practicing...I won't complain!!!


You are looking to measure your Basal Body Temperature: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_body_temperature



> and wow 'MarkT' I have to say yours and your wifes determination and patience paid off! that is quite inspiring


Patience and stress tolerance - he is an IVF baby.  Unfortunately not everyone will be successful and after 4 years of IVF we had almost reconciled ourselves to not having children.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark T said:


> You are looking to measure your Basal Body Temperature: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_body_temperature
> 
> 
> Patience and stress tolerance - he is an IVF baby.  Unfortunately not everyone will be successful and after 4 years of IVF we had almost reconciled ourselves to not having children.



Thanks, thats an interesting read, if things dont happen in 6 months or so, might invest in a digital thermometer...start charting etc!

My o/h has a brother from IVF, think the age of his mum when trying the second time was in her late 30's so that led to problems. BUt its such a lovely tale that there was a happy ending and although IVF is expensive, worth every penny in the long run...


----------

